# Make sure it's not scrap before you melt!!!



## philddreamer (Jun 12, 2011)

I've learned, as I practice patience after a purchase, not to melt or process right away. I investigate the articles that I've bought, & I do some searches on the internet,to make sure that the articles are not more valuable. 
Example: I bought a platinum woman wedding set & found out its a White Brothers! It's worth twice as much as I thought.

I just made a purchase of sterling "scrap" silverware. I did a check on the net & its a 1973 Grand Dutchess design. So, I won't be melting these anytime soon.
http://www.silversuperstore.com/towle/sterling_silver_flatware/grand_duchess_silverware.html

Check everything before you destroy it. It could be worth a whole lot more!!! :mrgreen: 

Take care

Phil


----------



## nickvc (Jun 13, 2011)

I have mentioned this before and will make one additional caveat to your post, check the price you find as it maybe what it's selling for and not been offered as a purchase price from you, most jewellers and antique dealers have a good mark up to cover the costs of holding stock and running costs and the high price of metals has put virtually all items in the scrap pot but there are a few exceptions! 
Check out www.fellows.co.uk.
They are a large auctioneers who handle everything from pawnbroker sales to fine jewellery and silverware,remember selling costs.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 2, 2011)

I bought this bracelet last week & was getting ready to inquart, when I remembered to "check before you melt", & I found a hallmark.
Anyone recognizes it? It's marked .916 (22k) & I'm guessing maybe from India. 

Thanks!

Phil


----------



## Claudie (Oct 2, 2011)

Did you test it to make sure it is Gold?


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeap! 8)


----------



## Claudie (Oct 2, 2011)

Always a good thing to do....


----------



## texan (Oct 3, 2011)

Most gold jewelry of origin or going to India is 22k. The Indians think anything less is scrap. Gold to them is close to religious in nature and the higher quality the better.

Texan


----------



## nickvc (Oct 3, 2011)

Having melted many many lots of 22 k scrap it rarely is plum, most assays out at around 21 k due I think mainly to the solder content which is never 22 k. There are also some very heavily plated items around that are easily missed unless you cut or heavily file and test every piece! Many buyers here in the UK will only pay 21 k prices for Asian jewellery that's marked 22 k because of this unless you melt and assay it.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 3, 2011)

Gentlemen, thanks for confirming what I learned yesterday during my search. I also found the Indian hallmark symbol, which is a triangle, so this item may not be made in India. The hallmark on the bracelet looks to me like a shrimp...! :shock: 

I've learned thru the forum & from expirience, that the content is always under from that of the k stamp. After testing the item over & over, I purchased it as 18k; the lady accepted the offer becuase she was told when she bought the bracelet that it was 18k, even though its stamped .916 twice. 
I would like to identify the hallmark just in case it has more value as is, than that of the melt value.

Thank you gentlemen!

Phil


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 3, 2011)

The bracelet weighed 18.4g x .916 = 16.85g worth of gold; after processing I recovered 16.7g. It was just shy of 22k. I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 5, 2011)

I added to the 16.7g recovered from the bracelet another 7g previously recovered from e-scrap, plus another 30g of 14k. After melt a 53.9g of about 17k to 18k ingot, (if my math is right... :mrgreen: )
This will be sold today.

I stirred with hard graphite rod, used plenty of borax & soda ash so the surface is pretty smooth. I used my adjustable mild steel mold. It hasn't been boiled in sulphuric.


----------

